# Tractor for all you Yanmar lovers



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/530104892.html


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmmmm....It's what he doesn't say that might be a problem LOL>


It's a YM240D 4WD tractor, but he didn't list the hours on his meter. If he would clean the internal stainless steel screen from the hydraulic case the hydraulics would resume normal operation.

That's a decent price for sure.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

nice looking tractor. It just takes awhile to get used to that green :dazed: 

It looked like he had regular tires on the front not the ag tread ones. Kinda weird on a 4wd.

Thanks for sharing Simpleprestige!

Andy


----------



## 53wdac (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *nice looking tractor. It just takes awhile to get used to that green :dazed:
> 
> It looked like he had regular tires on the front not the ag tread ones. Kinda weird on a 4wd.
> ...


That greeen is not too bad if the price is right. I don't mind mine a bit.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *
> 
> It looked like he had regular tires on the front not the ag tread ones. Kinda weird on a 4wd.
> ...


Good catch Andy, 

It's a YM240 and not the "D". It has the straight front axle so it's 2WD. 

Sorry...still not a bad price of the YM240


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You're right 53wdac about the color at the right price. If you get a chance I'd love to see pics of yours. What model do you have?

I agree with you Mark. It is a nice looking loader too. Did they come with the loader that color or was that an owner added option?

Andy


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I believe it's a YFL model loader made here by South Bend and painted to match at their factory. They were an option and dealer mounted. And I've seen several mounted on 2WD Yanmar models...

4WD and a FEL is better than the 2WD, but the FEL on a 2WD is way better than a tractor with no Loader  !

WELCOME 53wdac,

Like to see your Yanmar too.

Mark


----------

